# non exhibition odds and sods



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Not bred any hairless for ages
mother and daughter









father










sons,out of hairy mothers, to cross back to the hairless and keep them free from severe health issues.These are still in the nest










red splashed,rubbish pic.To much rushing.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

I love hairless mice and those look fantastic Sarah.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

The hairless are gorgeous! And I can't wait to see an updated photo of the red splashed.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahC said:


> father


 :love1 :love1


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I really really like your hairless mice Sarah! And i have no idea why! Hehe

Maybe its because they really are hairless and not patchy and fuzzy!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hairless are not really my thing, but I've always admired how incredibly typey your hairless are, Sarah!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Does MI6 know that aliens have landed in the UK???


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thank you everyone.I really like the hairless,they bring me much enjoyment.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I would love to get some of those hairless when I visit England next year!  They are beautiful!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful, I have not seen a propper hairless like them for a couple of years now.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have 6 Hairless love them there cute tratallen they were the first mice I ever bred.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I still really like the PEW hairless, I'll have to get myself a few at some point  Maybe I should get some pictures of my rex and add the opposite fur perspective to this 'odds and sods' thread


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I love your `odds and sods` Sarah! I had a wee hairless female (taken in from another home as a rescue) and she suffered from the most horrendous seizures/epilepsy.  I guess this is just one of the drawbacks these mice suffer from. I have no idea why, but I would`nt have the heart (or the nerve) to own one again because of the stress I went through with my little female. She was such a sweetheart too it was so sad to see her in such pain and distress. She died early one morning throwing herself around a plastic container as I sat up in bed watching over her. I would`nt want to go through that hell again.

I don`t know where she came from originally, I was just told `from a breeder that gave up breeding` and handed her into a vet down in England. She was then brought to me as a pet with two other mice. I knew in my mind that I could be taking on a mouse with problems and hoped I was wrong. But my concience was right and it turned out she was afflicted with this dreadful condition. Poor wee darling.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

That condition has nothing to do with being a fuzzy hairless (which is what I think your mouse was, not like Sarah's who are different). Unfortunately it was just bad luck for you and her.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

She did have a slight `velvety` feel to her (rather than being totally nude/naked) so yes, you could be right cait. Although I don`t know that Sarah`s mice are different from the female I had as hairless are born with fur and then lose it don`t they? Nude mice are a different strain. So I figured my female was just a `hairless` mouse much like the ones Sarah has? So is epilepsy not a health issue with these mice then? I would`nt know either way, but you do hear people say they have more health problems than your normal haired mice.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sarah's mice are unusual, and having held those that she has and having bred fuzzy hairless myself, they are very different and easy to tell apart 'in the flesh'. My fuzzy hairless had no health problems other than those of normal mice. A lot of people think they will have problems because they have read online about hairless mice, but these are the hairless mice used in labs and not the same gene at all.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

oh dear racing mouse.Mouse breeder is right,that's bad luck.The hairless mice I have are in good condition.The health problems I referred to affects the eyes.If you breed to often hairless x hairless then eye abnormalities occur in some of the offspring.I would never raise such a mouse or rehome as a pet,that's bad practice.They are not prone to siezures any more than any other mouse.The 2 curly babies, both bucks will be my next stud bucks.Crossing hairy to hairless produces mice with good eyes.Personally I don't think people should breed at all if they aren't prepared to cull or keep the weak ones.The reality is they keep the best and the not so good get palmed off on soft hearted people who are then left to deal with the consequences.Not my way of doing things.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Sarah, i seriously need to get my paws on some of your mice some day!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> Sarah, i seriously need to get my paws on some of your mice some day!


you'll end up like me,to many cages of useless things that ought to go but I just like or find interesting.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think ending up like you would be too much of a bad thing my dear!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for explaining that Sarah. Your right, I probably was just unlucky and had a wee lady that was`nt bred properly and I saw the concequences of that. It`s a shame because she was a gorgeous (if not bizarre!) little mouse with large ears! I guess breeding hairless mice needs to come from breeders who know their lines and keep many of the offspring for life so that they can see any issues that arise and act accordingly if they see health problems occur. I knew about the eye issues also and that hairless can have ingrowing lashes.

I often wonder how hairless mice came about in the `pet` trade so to speak if they originated as lab animals? Did their origins come from lab strains? Or were hairless mice bred in a way that resulted in their mutation through selection?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they have come from labs.Lots of people interested in mice/genetics who have access to lab animals introduce them to the outside world.I have kept and bred hairless rats previously.I have found them to be weaker than the mice.As well as eye issues they age very rapidly and die comparatively young.The mice live normal life span.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Sarah. I had a feeling that`s where they originated because I doubted that a mouse could be bred under normal circumstances to have no fur without mans` intervention somehow manipulating something!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

fawn splashed,not the best picture,reminds me so much of brindle.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think that's pretty - a very delicate shade.


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

What is that Fawn Splashed genetically, Sarah?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

WNTMousery said:


> What is that Fawn Splashed genetically, Sarah?


I'll have to leave all the genetic codings for the likes of you ,Roland,mousebreeder and others who enjoy it.For me it's just an enjoyable,pretty side line,seeing what can be produced with the splashed and varieties I keep.I don't keep the recommended varieties to cross to splashed although myself and mouse breeder are able to team up ,2 halves of what we keep hopefully will achieve our goal as far as showing goes.That's in the future though,in the mean time I am just messing about,almost feels like a return to the good old days of pet keeping.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I imagine it will be a dominant red Fawn though, since we don't have recessive red here Jenny.

And the c dilute will be the same as what was in the splashed.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's hard to see from the pic of the splashed but it's virtually the same as a brindle


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

It is interesting to me  Definatly... especially since, I did see some pics of the splashed, and I thought that the c locus gene used in tandem with the splashed was the c(h) gene... but the c(h) gene doesnt show red (Hence there being no 'flame point' mice) which may explain why it has turned the mouse white, and the areas of red are the splashed area's, as I believe the splashed gene blocks the effect of c dilutes on some areas of the mouse.

Ooo interesting. Thank you for showing me that picture Sarah! This is heaven for a genetics geek like me!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't a clue what you're on about but glad it's interesting to you.Enjoy your genetic musings


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

<3 You Rock Sarah <3 :lol:


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

How I wish I could understand this genetic thing I envy you. I have books but still cant take it in  willow you could us a from scratch on genetics lecture on the forum if you like for us newbies


----------



## motorbaby8111 (Apr 13, 2011)

aww


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> It is interesting to me  Definatly... especially since, I did see some pics of the splashed, and I thought that the c locus gene used in tandem with the splashed was the c(h) gene... but the c(h) gene doesnt show red (Hence there being no 'flame point' mice) which may explain why it has turned the mouse white, and the areas of red are the splashed area's, as I believe the splashed gene blocks the effect of c dilutes on some areas of the mouse.
> 
> Ooo interesting. Thank you for showing me that picture Sarah! This is heaven for a genetics geek like me!


Yes this is correct! All Splashed mice must be c-diluted. The background color is the c-diluted color (such as Cream on a Fawn mouse) and the Splashes are the full-color (such as Fawn on a Fawn mouse). The splashing is just spots of the normal color the mouse would be if it was not c-diluted.


----------

